

How to Launch a Start-Up in Today’s Environment - kevin_blogs
http://blog.spock.com/2008/10/01/how-to-launch-a-start-up-in-today%E2%80%99s-environment/

======
bootload
_"... If you were to begin a start-up today, make sure to begin with a strong
business model and comprehensive technology. Google is a great example. Early
on in their development, they focused on their technology and business model.
..."_

Cobblers.

What you read sometimes is such tripe. Google focused almost exclusively on
their technology from the start at Stanford in '97 to 2000. AdWords which
generates most of Googles revenue was an afterthought bolt-on ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdWords#History> AdSense was created from a
Startup purchase in 2003 ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdSense#History> Up
till then Google had no real revenue but lots of users.

------
VisuallyOn
It has been mentioned again and again that some of the best companies were
born out of economic slowdown! Perhaps difficult times makes you wise spender
(True).

